# A Black Ram Sheep furry character



## lwhitehead (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi folks has there bin any official Black Ram Sheep furry character in Furrydom?, I mean has anyone done a Black Ram Sheep fursuit?.


LW


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Haven't seen one that I can recall. I'm sure no one has dibs.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 27, 2018)

This is the closest I’ve ever seen BUT you should be just fine doing your own! It’s not often that people do rams so I think it’d be awesome! c:


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Just don't do a ram wearing a wolfsuit and we won't have a problem.

*Pounds fist into hand repeatedly in an aggressive fashion.*


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 27, 2018)

All sheep are welcome here, or maybe i'm just being bias ;3


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Pompadork (Apr 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Just don't do a ram wearing a wolfsuit and we won't have a problem.
> 
> *Pounds fist into hand repeatedly in an aggressive fashion.*


You’re not my _rEAL_ dad you can’t tell me what to do!
-sobsobsob-


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Son go to bed


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 29, 2018)

Well if One looks up Black Sheep there are used a symbol of going againest the grain and outcast, I just don't want to get into Official trouble.

It's hard to create a Fursuit and character that's original and one has to get the character out there,


LW


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Jimmy


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about other people's expectations of your fursona so much. You want to do a black sheep so do one. Sheep aren't very common so they still sort of feel special.

As long as you aren't making a MLP with a swastica cutiemark or whatever, then I don't think you'll get much backlash no matter what you do.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I wouldn't worry about other people's expectations of your fursona so much. You want to do a black sheep so do one. Sheep aren't very common so they still sort of feel special.
> 
> As long as you aren't making a MLP with a swastica cutiemark or whatever, then I don't think you'll get much backlash no matter what you do.


I second that


----------

